# a la una del mediodía



## serena88

¡Hola!

Tengo una duda...

¿Qué hora es "la una del mediodía"? ¿las 12 o las 13?

Gracias a todos los que me contestarán.


----------



## utrerana

Es las 13 horas. Una hora después del medio día.

                     Un saludo


----------



## serena88

¡Que respuesta tan rápida! gracias


----------



## Phosky

No existe la 1 del mediodía, básicamente porque el mediodía es solo un instante: las 12am.

Lo correcto es la 1 *de la tarde*, o simplemente "la 1", ó "las 13".


----------



## oa2169

Si, las 13 horas. Aunque en Colombia diríamos la 1:00 PM.
Nuestro sistema horario es de 12 horas AM y 12 horas PM.

AM: Ante Meridiano
PM: Pasado Meridiano


----------



## utrerana

No existirá la una del medio día pero en Sevilla se usa muchísmo .
¿ A qué hora quedamos? A la una del medio día.

Lo vi a la una del medio día.

 Pos aquí son expresiones coloquiales al orden del día, conste que no digo que gramaticalmente sean correctas.
                  Otro saludo


----------



## EviLito

Phosky said:


> el mediodía es solo un instante: las 12am.



En un sentido estricto, las 12 am no existen tampoco.

A las 11:59:59 es a.m. y a las 12:00:00 es p.m.


----------



## Phosky

Sí, pero se usa así para diferenciar entre las 12:00 y las 00:00 para los que usan la forma AM/PM.

utrerana, aquí en Bilbao también se usa bastante. Pero bueno, en este foro siempre te vamos a responder lo correcto jejejeje.


----------



## EviLito

Gracias por la aclaración Phosky y utrerana. Siempre es enriquecedor aprender aspectos de otras culturas. Eso de la una del medio día es interesante.

Por otra parte, me equivoqué diciendo que las 12 am no existen. De hecho, quienes usamos la forma AM/PM usamos 12 am para la media noche y 12 pm para el medio día.

Saludos.


----------



## Phosky

EviLito, me parece que al final, ni pa' ti ni pa' mí:



> Para las doce de la mañana se recomienda el empleo de la abreviatura _m._  (del lat. _meridies_ ‘mediodía’): _«Estudiantes con carné,  gratis antes de las 12 m.»_ (_Tiempo_ [Col.] 28.4.97).


"Se recomienda", que no significa que sea lo único correcto, pero bueno, ya sabes: a partir de ahora las 12 del mediodía son las 12m xD.

http://buscon.rae.es/dpdI/SrvltGUIBusDPD?origen=RAE&lema=hora2


----------



## utrerana

Lo se pero bueno cuando se aprende un idioma también es interesante saber sus formas coloquiales, al menos yo las he de aprender , en la medida que puedo, cuando estudio francés.
  Ofrecer las formas correctas y coloquiales me parece sumamente interesante.


----------



## Phosky

Es que algo incorrecto no es algo coloquial. Es decir, algo coloquial es lo siguiente...



XiaoRoel said:


> *en dinero contante y sonante*  o *a tocateja*.



http://forum.wordreference.com/showpost.php?p=9280494&postcount=12

... refiriéndose a pagar al contado. Ésa es una expresión coloquial y correcta a la vez. Aprender errores (como laísmos o leísmos, o mismamente lo de la una del mediodía) es lo peor que puedes hacer.


----------



## El Caballero Audaz

Phosky said:


> Es que algo incorrecto no es algo coloquial. Es decir, algo coloquial es lo siguiente...
> 
> http://forum.wordreference.com/showpost.php?p=9280494&postcount=12
> 
> ... refiriéndose a pagar al contado. Ésa es una expresión coloquial y correcta a la vez. Aprender errores (como laísmos o leísmos, o mismamente lo de la una del mediodía) es lo peor que puedes hacer.



Yo suelo decir "la una del mediodía", para distinguirlo de la una de la madrugada. No digo "la una de la tarde" porque para mí la tarde empieza después de comer, y eso no suele acaecer antes de las dos .

En cuanto al leísmo, no es ninguna incorrección desde el momento en que la RAE terminó admitiéndolo, por lo menos en el español de España y cuando el CD es de persona. 

Saludos,


----------



## Aviador

En Chile, _la una del medio día_ no se usa. Aquí diríamos la _una de la tarde _porque para nosotros las 12:00 h marcan el fin de la mañana y el comienzo de la tarde, hayamos almorzado o no. Esto se discutió extensamente en el hilo _*buenos días o buenas tardes*_.

Saludos.


----------



## Pinairun

En el DRAE:

*Mediodía*:


> *2.* m. Período de extensión imprecisa alrededor de las doce de la mañana.


 
Por aquí,  la una está comprendida en ese periodo de extensión imprecisa que cita el DRAE, por lo que no se considera incorrecto: la una del mediodía.

Un saludo


----------



## caniho

serena88 said:


> ¡Hola!
> 
> Tengo una duda...
> 
> ¿Qué hora es "la una del mediodía"? ¿las 12 o las 13?
> 
> Gracias a todos los que me contestarán.


 
La hora siempre viene marcada por el número. La descripción es para aclarar a qué periodo de 12 horas te refieres:

La una del mediodía = 13:00
La una de la mañana = 01:00


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

Por mi Cartagena (España) natal, incluso a las dos (14:00) decimos del mediodía. Yo creo que esta deformación tiene algo que ver con la hora de comer.

Para mí la tarde comienza después de que he comido.

Saludos


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Iniciado por *Phosky* 

 
No existe la 1 del mediodía, básicamente porque el mediodía es solo un instante: las 12am.
Lo correcto es la 1 *de la tarde*, o simplemente "la 1", ó "las 13".

Exacto para México.
Nunca decimos la una del mediodía.
Es la una de la tarde.


----------



## caniho

Bueno, parece que estoy espeso. A ver si a la tercera cuela: no estoy de acuerdo con que 'la una del mediodía' no exista. Existe como una rápida búsqueda en google permite comprobar. En cuanto a que sea un error, lo siento, pero no he visto ningún argumento que me convenza, no niego totalmente la posibilidad, pero de momento no sé por qué tendría que serlo. Dicho esto, en ningún momento afirmo que ninguna persona en este planeta esté equivocada, de hecho dudo que esto sea epistemológicamente posible. Paz y Amor


----------



## XiaoRoel

Todo es una cuestión sobre si el límite entra dentro de lo denominado o no. Mediodía no se puede entender en el sentido estricto de las 12.00 a. m., sino como el espacio entre las 12.00 y las 13.00. Además, a nivel cotidiano y dada la indefinición con que manejamos en nuestra cultura hispánica el concepto de puntualidad, desde unos minutos antes (de diez a treinta) hasta unos después (también hasta una media hora como máximo), podemos considerar que se puede hablar de mediodía. Esto variará según las costumbres horarias de los diferentes sitios y sobre el concepto que se tenga de lo puntual. Puede variar incluso de persona a persona, de familia a familia, de oficio a oficio, de pueblo a pueblo, etc.
Buscar una exactitud de reloj digital para las expresiones temporales del habla es una lucha contra molinos de viento.


----------



## Roy2011

Hola a todos. EL termino correcto es decir: Es la 1 de la tarde. El mediodía corresponde entre las 12 m y la 1 pm. o 12 00 y las 13 00. Eso esta clarisimo. Lo que pasa es que en España  se dice que es la 1 del mediodía, ya que a esa hora el sol esta muy alto como al mediodía. Lo que muchos no saben en España, es que la hora que se tiene ahí no corresponde al horario solar verdadero y que estan adelantados 1 hora más de lo normal con respecto al Meridiano de Greenwich. Esto se dió como una orden de Franco y data desde 1940. Todo esto explica el porque SOLO en España se expresan de esa manera y en el resto de paises hispanohablantes no. Por favor no indiquemos que la hora de la comida marca el inicio o fin de la mañana o de la tarde. Hay que tener en cuenta eso. Un saludo.


----------



## Hacha

> Por favor no indiquemos que la hora de la comida marca el inicio o fin de la mañana o de la tarde. Hay que tener en cuenta eso.



Pero también hay que tener en cuenta que, en España, se usa mucho ese criterio para diferenciar entre mañana y tarde.

Un saludo.


----------



## w.012345

En Chile se escribiría 13:00 y se diría la una de la tarde independiente de la comida(almuerzo), aunque en España se usa el criterio de la comida.


----------



## ErOtto

Roy2011 said:


> Hola a todos. EL termino correcto es decir: Es la 1 de la tarde. El mediodía corresponde entre las 12 m y la 1 pm. o 12 00 y las 13 00. Eso esta clarisimo. Lo que pasa es que en España se dice que es la 1 del mediodía, ya que a esa hora el sol esta muy alto como al mediodía. Lo que muchos no saben en España, es que la hora que se tiene ahí no corresponde al horario solar verdadero y que estan adelantados 1 hora más de lo normal con respecto al Meridiano de Greenwich. Esto se dió como una orden de Franco y data desde 1940. Todo esto explica el porque SOLO en España se expresan de esa manera y en el resto de paises hispanohablantes no. Por favor no indiquemos que la hora de la comida marca el inicio o fin de la mañana o de la tarde. Hay que tener en cuenta eso. Un saludo.


 
Me da la impresión de que en algunas afirmaciones confundes las churras con las merinas. 

El mediodía, como unidad de tiempo, no corresponde al periodo entre las 12 y las 13 horas, es un instante determinado que corresponde a las 12 horas GMT/UTC. 
De hecho, la acepción correspondiente del DRAE es esta:



> *1. *m. Momento en que está el Sol en el punto más alto de su elevación sobre el horizonte.


 
Sin embargo, en España, se suele usar más con esta acepción:



> *2. *m. Período *de extensión imprecisa alrededor de* las doce de la mañana.


 
Por lo que, las 11:45 también es mediodía, si se quiere entender así. 
Igualmente, el mediodía se puede _extender_ hasta el comienzo de la tarde, si uno quiere decirlo así, sin que deje de ser correcto, puesto que la tarde comienza directamente después del mediodía:



> *tarde.*
> *1. *f. Tiempo que hay desde *mediodía* hasta anochecer.


 
Por tanto, si quisiera llamar mediodía a las 14:45, la tarde no empezaría hasta las 14:46... sin que me puedan decir que es incorrecto. 

Eso de que _muchos_ en España no sepan que aquí usamos la hora central europea (CET) lo voy a considerar un rumor. 

De hecho, en verano usamos también el CEST... y no porque Franco diera la orden en 1940 , sino más bien porque en su día se vieron la conveniencia y las ventajas de que el horario nacional fuese parejo con el de la mayoría de paises europeos (algunos de los cuales también adoptaron el CET a partir de 1940). De hecho, Portugal también adoptó el CET durante dos periodos de su reciente historia. 

Pienso que es _más probable_ que SÓLO en España nos expresemos de esta manera porque somos el único país de habla hispana que se encuentra 'dividido' por el Meridiano de Greenwich. _Probablemente_ la situación sería diferente si no se hubiese tomado este meridiano como origen de referencias... pero es así.

Saludos
Er


----------



## Roy2011

ErOtto said:


> Me da la impresión de que en algunas afirmaciones confundes las churras con las merinas.
> 
> El mediodía, como unidad de tiempo, no corresponde al periodo entre las 12 y las 13 horas, es un instante determinado que corresponde a las 12 horas GMT/UTC.
> De hecho, la acepción correspondiente del DRAE es esta:
> 
> 
> 
> Sin embargo, en España, se suele usar más con esta acepción:
> 
> 
> 
> Por lo que, las 11:45 también es mediodía, si se quiere entender así.
> Igualmente, el mediodía se puede _extender_ hasta el comienzo de la tarde, si uno quiere decirlo así, sin que deje de ser correcto, puesto que la tarde comienza directamente después del mediodía:
> 
> 
> 
> Por tanto, si quisiera llamar mediodía a las 14:45, la tarde no empezaría hasta las 14:46... sin que me puedan decir que es incorrecto.
> 
> Eso de que _muchos_ en España no sepan que aquí usamos la hora central europea (CET) lo voy a considerar un rumor.
> 
> De hecho, en verano usamos también el CEST... y no porque Franco diera la orden en 1940 , sino más bien porque en su día se vieron la conveniencia y las ventajas de que el horario nacional fuese parejo con el de la mayoría de paises europeos (algunos de los cuales también adoptaron el CET a partir de 1940). De hecho, Portugal también adoptó el CET durante dos periodos de su reciente historia.
> 
> Pienso que es _más probable_ que SÓLO en España nos expresemos de esta manera porque somos el único país de habla hispana que se encuentra 'dividido' por el Meridiano de Greenwich. _Probablemente_ la situación sería diferente si no se hubiese tomado este meridiano como origen de referencias... pero es así.
> 
> Saludos
> Er


----------



## Roy2011

Hola todos. Me disculpo por haber copiado por error tu texto Erotto. Me parece que el  que cae en contradicciones eres tú. Tu señalas que el mediodía corresponde a las 12 00 horas, (cosa que no es incorrecta) por consiguiente despues de esa hora llegaría la tarde, no obstante, luego señalas que la tarde empieza para tí a las 14:46. ¿entonces en que quedamos?  Yo cuando menciono el período del mediodia entre las 12 m y las 1 pm, porque me baso en el hecho de que el sol precisamente a las 12 m, no necesariamente esta en su punto más alto, ya que zonas o ciudades el sol tambien esta en su punto más alto alrededor de las 12 30 m. Ten en cuenta que Inglaterra y España estan en el mismo paralelo y no comparten la misma hora. Siendo el punto más alto en Inglaterra a las 12 10 y en España a la 13 25. Lo de la hora adelantada en España no es un rumor, como sabrás durante la guerra civil y época de Franco se adelantó la hora por cuestiones meramente políticas. Recuerda que Franco le seguía la corriente a Hitler. Con lo que decidió adelantar 1 hora más, para asi no sentirse amenazado por él. Tambien te digo  que Hitler quería que su imperio (donde no estaba España) tuviera la misma hora que Alemania, es por eso que obligó a Francia y a Polonia  a cambiar su hora. Aquí lo importante  del debate, es enseñar a una persona como expresarse bien. Cuando esta diga: es la 1 del  mediodía, sepa que lo correcto sería decir: es la 1 de la tarde. Gracias. Un saludo.


----------



## ErOtto

Roy2011 said:


> Hola todos. Me disculpo por haber copiado por error tu texto Erotto. Me parece que el que cae en contradicciones eres tú...


 
Estimado Roy:

Vamos por partes. 

1. Lo de copiar mi post lo puedes solucionar faclimente... sólo tienes que borrarlo. Y no hay nada que disculpar. Al principio nos ha pasado a todos (ahora menos, por la práctica). 

2. Contradicción ninguna... si lees con detenimiento lo que puse sobre la segunda acepción de *mediodía*. Y tampoco he dicho que para *mí* la tarde empiece a las 14:46. 

3. España e Inglaterra (o mejor, la Gran Bretaña) no se encuentran en el mismo *paralelo*, sino en el mismo *meridiano*. 

4. Tampoco he dicho que el cambio de hora en España sea un rumor, sino que, según tu afirmación, *muchos *en España no sepan que nuestro huso horario es CET o GMT/UTC +1 (en invierno).

5. Meclas la guerra civil española con la época de Franco... cuidado, terreno resbalizo. Igualmente con Hitler, imperio, etc... puesto que, pienso, se salen del ámbito del hilo. 

6. En este punto te doy la razón (y cito): "_lo importante del debate, es enseñar a una persona como expresarse bien"_. 
Y, ya que estamos, o _mediodía_ es el momento en que está el Sol en el punto más alto de su elevación sobre el horizonte (que más o menos viene a ser las 12 horas en Greenwich y, por tanto, las *13:00 horas en España*), o se usa el término _mediodía_ en su segunda acepción del DRAE, que para eso el español es normativo, en el que claramente se indica que es un *período de extensión imprecisa alrededor de las doce de la mañana*. Espero que no sea necesario que entremos a divagar sobre la interpretación de impreciso/a.

Precisado lo anterior, puedes no estar de acuerdo, pero la expresión _la una del mediodía_, que es la pregunta del hilo, *no* es incorrecta, ni por H ni por B.

Saludos
Er


----------



## cbrena

Yo *a la una del mediodía* me tomo una caña con unas aceitunas y* a la una de la madrugada* un vasito de leche caliente y me voy a dormir (o unas copitas si estoy de marcha). Más que una cuestión de meridianos es una cuestión de costumbres para unos y de ritmos circadianos para otros. Si son correctas o incorrectas mis expresiones o mis costumbres, mejor me lo comunican *a la una de la tarde *o bien *a la una de la mañana*, que para mí no existen, por mucha corrección horaria y semántica que contengan las dos últimas expresiones. 

Buenas tardes a todos.


----------



## ErOtto

Bonita palabra *circadiano*, cbrena. 



cbrena said:


> Buenas tardes a todos.


 
Intuyo que ya has terminado de comer... 

Buenas tardes tengas también. 

Saludos
Er


----------



## Roy2011

Hola muchachos. Erotto con respecto a la historia de tu país de aquella época, según por lo que he leído, no confundo nada en cuestión de tiempo. En principio la Zona Republicana hacía sus cambios de hora, lo mismo que la Zona Nacional respectivamente (1938). Posteriormente sucedió lo que yo te comenté acerca de Franco (1940). Lo de Hitler se dió en paralelo a la decisión de Franco, todo era cuestión política, en todo caso es historia vieja y solo lo acoté para que se supiera el origen de la hora demás, que rige España en la actualidad. Es bueno reconocer que en Gran Bretaña o Reino está en el mismo Meridiano que España y que España tiene 1 hora MÁS de la que debería tener, como tambien reconozco que me expresé mal por haber dicho Paralelo en lugar de Meridiano. En todo caso mi estimado Erotto no estamos aquí  para discutir historia pasada, ni nada de eso. Cbrna, aquí no estamos hablando de costumbres, circadianos, bioritmos o ritmos biológicos, si para ti tomar una caña con aceitunas a "LA 1 DEL MEDIODÍA" es correcto, alla tú, sigue hablando así. Además hay que tener en cuenta que a LA 1 DE LA TARDE, hay gente que almuerza y eso no tiene nada que ver con el correcto uso de la lengua. El resto de los hispanohablantes, sabemos que lo correcto es decir 1 DE LA TARDE y no 1 DEL MEDIODÍA. Les hago presente que además de la Real Academia Española (R.A.E.) existen otras 21 academias de la lengua, sumando 22 academias en total. Un saludo.


----------



## jorgema

cbrena said:


> Yo *a la una del mediodía* me tomo una caña con unas aceitunas y* a la una de la madrugada* un vasito de leche caliente y me voy a dormir (o unas copitas si estoy de marcha). Más que una cuestión de meridianos es una cuestión de costumbres para unos y de ritmos circadianos para otros. Si son correctas o incorrectas mis expresiones o mis costumbres, mejor me lo comunican *a la una de la tarde *o bien *a la una de la mañana*, que para mí no existen, por mucha corrección horaria y semántica que contengan las dos últimas expresiones.
> 
> Buenas tardes a todos.



Creo que *el mediodía* y *la madrugada* no son comparables. El _mediodía _es un periodo muy corto de tiempo, impreciso como dice el DRAE, pero limita esa imprecisión a un lapso alrededor de las 12 de la mañana (_'del día'_ habría dicho yo, pero en fin, es el DRAE). La madrugada es también imprecisa, pero hasta donde yo entiendo puede abarcar varias horas a partir de las 12 de la noche y hasta las 6 de la mañana.
Por acá por lo menos, si alguien me hablara del mediodía a secas, entendería un periodo alrededor de las 12 del día, pero que no se extendería más allá de una hora; o sea, no antes de las 11 de la mañana, ni más allá de la 1 de la tarde. Entiendo entonces que en España, si me hablaran de una cita alrededor del mediodía, esta podría ocurrir incluso cerca de las 2 de la tarde.


----------



## Bloodsun

En Argentina (y al menos yo):

*Mañana*: 06:00 - 11:59 (a veces extendida hasta las 12:30, es decir, mientras el sol todavía no está muy alto. Y puede comenzar antes de las 6, según el ritmo de vida)

*Mediodía*: 12:00 - 13:30 (aprox.) Solemos decir "las doce del mediodía", "la una del mediodía", "la una y media del mediodía", eso si es que es necesario aclararlo, en general se entiende por el contexto si se trata del mediodía o de la noche-madrugada-

*Tarde:* 14:00 - 19:00 (aprox.) Decimos "las dos de la tarde", "las dos menos cuarto de la tarde", "las tres de la tarde", "las siete de la tarde". Según la estación, puede oscurecer más tarde, pero jamás decimos "las ocho de la tarde". Decimos "las ocho de la noche", si es que en esa época ya está oscuro a esa hora; pero si todavía es de día, decimos simplemente "las veinte horas". Lo mismo a las veintiún horas (las nueve de la noche, si está oscuro). 

*Noche*: 20:00 - 00:00 (aprox. condicionado a lo dicho antes). Para que sea noche, tiene que estar oscuro (bien oscuro o casi). Antes de eso, a la hora crepuscular (palabra que no usamos cotidianamente), es la "tardecita", o el momento en que se pone "oscurito". Entonces, una vez oscuro, decimos las ocho, las nueve, las diez, las once de la noche, o las doce de la noche (alias medianoche). Reitero que, en general, si hablamos de la noche o del mediodía se deduce del contexto (_nos encontramos a las doce en ese bar_, se entiende que es de noche // _nos encontramos a las doce en el registro civil_, se entiende que es del mediodía). 

Siempre que esté oscuro puede decirse que es de noche, y siempre que esté claro puede decirse que es de día.

*Madrugada*: 01:00 - 05:00 (aprox). Se dice que es de madrugada cuando uno ya está dormido y se despierta alrededor de esa hora, cuando normalmente estaría durmiendo. Es una palabra cargada de expresión: ¡me despertó a las cinco de la madrugada! Sin embargo, es mucho más normal hablar de la una de la mañana, las dos de la mañana, las tres de la mañana, las cuatro de la mañana, las cinco de la mañana, etc. Si uno se pasa la noche de largo sin dormir, por ejemplo, no hay diferencia entre la una o las once de la mañana. Normalmente, es el sueño lo que hace cambiar la página del calendario.

Reitero lo del contexto (generalmente permite deducir si se trata de la noche o del día), y además aclaro que nosotros no solemos usar mucho eso de am y pm, sino que, para mayor exactitud, nos basamos siempre en las veinticuatro horas del día. Así no es necesario aclarar si es del mediodía, de la tarde, de la noche, de la madrugada o de la mañana. Simplemente es esa hora, y ninguna otra posible.

En cuanto a lo del almuerzo, sí, suele ser una especie de indicador entre el mediodía y la tarde, pero no siempre y no necesariamente. Comemos al mediodía, en general, y eso es entre las doce y antes de las dos de la tarde, más o menos. También muchos comen a las dos de la tarde, o a las tres, pero no por eso es mediodía hasta las 15:00. Todos tienen claro que comen al mediodía o después del mediodía.


Saludos.


----------



## francisgranada

Pienso que no se trata exclusivamente de un tema del propio castellano, pero más de la lógica de una expresión, entonces aúnque no soy un hispanoparlante (ni hispanohablante ), añado mi opinión personal:

1. El mediodía, estrictamente diciendo y por definición, es el momento cuando el Sol lo vemos en el punto más alto sobre el horizonte durante el día. Es decir, que no obstante la hora oficial, en La Coruña el mediodía no es en el mismo momento cuando lo es, por ejemplo, en Barcelona.

2. Antes, en el pasado, el reloj prácticamente no existía (¡qué tiempos felices !), entonces el término _mediodía_, como referencia al tiempo, necesariamente tenía un sentido aproximativo y indicaba un cierto período y no un momento exacto.

3. Desde cuando el reloj se utiliza cotidianamente y uno siempre puede saber que ora es exactamente, cuando es oficialmente "la una", practicamente todavía se trata de un momento que cae en el período aproximativo alrededor del mediodía "verdadero". Por consecuencia, es "la una del mediodía" (y no de la noche). 

Finalmente (cfr. punto 1.), la hora exacta oficial (sobre todo la de verano) no siempre (casi nunca) coincide con la posición más alta del Sol. Entonces, al menos según mi opinión, no se tarta de una expresión tan errónea...

Buenas noches a todos [visto que es "la una de (media)noche" ]


----------



## jorgema

No sé cuántas personas en este foro miran la posición del sol para saber en qué momento es el mediodía. Para mí la guía siempre fue el reloj. Y el mediodía siempre es cuando el reloj marca las 12 del día. Quizás porque soy limeño, y en Lima no vemos el sol sino apenas los meses de verano (si el gris cielo limeño lo permite), es que eso de "cuando el sol se ve en el punto más alto del horizonte" me suena a poesía pura.


----------



## Bloodsun

jorgema said:


> No sé cuántas personas en este foro miran la posición del sol para saber en qué momento es el mediodía. Para mí la guía siempre fue el reloj. Y el mediodía siempre es cuando el reloj marca las 12 del día. Quizás porque soy limeño, y en Lima no vemos el sol sino apenas los meses de verano (si el gris cielo limeño lo permite), es que eso de "cuando el sol se ve en el punto más alto del horizonte" me suena a poesía pura.



Es cierto que solemos usar el reloj para guiarnos (sobre todo cuando estamos en una ciudad o está nublado), pero yo, por mi parte, también me guío muchísimas veces por la posición del sol. No es que sea muy buena calculando la hora en función de su posición exacta (puedo llegar a errarle por dos o tres horas, así que no puedo fiarme), pero más o menos me sirve para saber aproximadamente en qué momento del día estoy. Generalmente no lo pienso en función de la hora, pero sí en función del tiempo que queda antes de que se esconda el sol, o antes del mediodía, que es cuando más más fuerte pega. Por eso es que para mí el mediodía está más cerca de la una-una y media, que de las doce (a las doce todavía se puede caminar sin freírse el cerebro).


Saludos.


----------



## tigre1950

Hola, foreros. Tremenda discusión, que ni en los tiempos de la gran Bizancio. Veamos. Si alguien me dice: “fulanito comió a la una del mediodía”, o que “perencejo almorzó a las 12 del mediodía”. Yo lo entiendo perfectamente, aunque yo haga lo mismo a las 12.30 del mediodía. Es un tema de comprensión, o de entendernos. Y yo, particularmente, los entiendo a toditos; estén de este lado o del otro lado del charco. Además, “cumpas”, el “tiempo”, como tal, “*NO EXISTE”. *Este es un gran convencionalismo “que nos clavaron” los físicos. Y saben una cosa, a veces pienso, que el omnisciente DRAE, es también un descomunal convencionalismo. “Pura paja”, compañero, “pura paja”. Como diría un buen venezolano. Solo bromeo. No me hagan caso. Pero…ustedes me entienden.


----------



## Filimer

Les recomiendio a los compañeros peruanos recordar que en España y América no se habla de la misma forma. Yo bajo ninguna circunstancia diría "la una del mediodía" pero entiendo que decirle a un español que esa frase es incorrecta es como decirle a un americano que está mal dicho decirle sándwich a un pan partido en dos y que lo correcto es bocadillo. En resumen: que cada uno hable como está acostumbrado y no trate de imponer a los demás ni su modo de hablar ni su modo de pensar.


----------



## Roy2011

Hola. Aquí no se impone nada a nadie y menos un modo de pensar. Simplemente en un inicio del debate, consistía en ayudar a una persona  con una duda. Que en España se tenga una manera de hablar o pensar que no coincida con la de América, es otro tema. En todo caso, lo que yo he aprendido no difiere mucho de lo aprendido por otras personas en el idioma castellano. Aquí se esta para aprender, enriquecerse y hablar lo mejor posible. Un saludo.


----------



## Colchonero

Roy2011 said:


> Hola. Aquí no se impone nada a nadie y menos un modo de pensar. Simplemente en un inicio del debate, consistía en ayudar a una persona con una duda. Que en España se tenga una manera de hablar o pensar que no coincida con la de América, es otro tema. En todo caso, lo que yo he aprendido no difiere mucho de lo aprendido por otras personas en el idioma castellano. Aquí se esta para aprender, enriquecerse y hablar lo mejor posible. Un saludo.


 
Y para hacerlo siempre en buen tono, de forma cordial, sin descalificaciones y sin desdenes.


----------



## Coronel Fedecker

Bueno... pues para mí, y ya sé que me direis que es incorrecto, las 13:00 es la una del mediodía o incluso DE LA MAÑANA ... La 1:00 es la una de la madrugada o de la noche. Me explico. Para mí la tarde, como alguien ha dicho por ahí antes, empieza después de comer, esto es, a las 15:00. Y la madrugada es únicamente hasta que sale el Sol. Es decir:

Madrugada: desde las 00:00 hasta que amanece (a eso de las 5:00 o las 8:00 según época del año) Yo sólo la uso si salgo de fiesta o s tengo que levantarme MUY temprano (de madrugada...)
Mañana: desde que amanece (nunca antes) hasta despues de comer. Para mí incluye el mediodia, pero lo atraviesa. De 5:00 u 8:00 hasta las 15:00
Mediodía: más o menos las 12:00 (media hora arriba o abajo, por eso la mañana continúa despues) El mediodía no es exactamente un período sino un momento, al igual que la medianoche (00:00)
Tarde: desde después de comer hasta que anochece (15:00 a 20:00/22:00)
Noche: desde que anochece hasta que amanece. Incluye la madrugada (20:00/22:00 a 5:00/8:00)

Creo que todo el lío viene por las diferencias culturales y laborales. En España (no conozco ningún país de latinoamérica, no puedo opinar sobre ellos), la gente que trabaja un solo turno, trabaja de mañana o de tarde, pero ese turno de mañana dura normalmente hasta las 14:00-15:00 y empieza a esa hora el de la tarde. Además, por eso en España se come tarde (sobre las 14:00/15:00, cuando se sale de trabajar o incluso del colegio, (yo llegaba a casa a las 14:30... y luego tenía que volver a clase POR LA TARDE, después de comer...)) Es sólo mi opinión y espero que no os parezca mal, pero es como utilizo yo el lenguaje. De todas maneras, en estas cuestiones no suele haber una única verdad. El lenguaje está vivo y cambia segun las culturas. Ahora mismo, en España, me parece lógica la forma en que yo me expreso (y sé que el 95% de vosotros, incluidos los españoles no estará de acuerdo en lo que para mí significa "1 de la mañana", aunque espero que en el resto sí). Pero entiendo que en otros paises no cuadra. Por poner un ejemplo, no creo que los suecos digan las siete de la tarde, sino de la noche, pero a mi me suena fatal... De la misma forma, alguien que come a las 12:00, pues empieza su tarde a esa hora (las doce y media de la tarde, a mi es que eso no me cuadra por ningún lado...) En fín ¿Qué os parece?


----------



## olalla333

Estoy totalmente de acuerdo contigo. Yo vivo en España y por costumbre utilizo la expresión 'mediodía' para referirme al periodo entre las 11:30 ó 12:00 a.m. hasta el momento del 'almuerzo'  o la 'comida' (o la 'hora de comer'). Pero a lo mejor en otros lugares no se dice 'almuerzo' sino 'pitanza', yo que sé... Cada cual ha de respetar la forma de hablar y las costumbres de cualquier otra parte. A mí hay expresiones de otros lugares que me suenan raras, pero entiendo que es parte de la cultura, igual que para otros deben ser raras las nuestras (no hace falta irse allende los mares, aquí mismo en las diferentes comunidades -naciones o lo que sea - de España).
Salud y respeto para todos


----------



## autrex2811

serena88 said:


> ¡Hola!
> 
> Tengo una duda...
> 
> ¿Qué hora es "la una del mediodía"? ¿las 12 o las 13?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracias a todos los que me contestarán.



Saludos.

Muy extraña la expresión es, aunque sí se entiende.

Buen día.


----------



## mokka2

La una de medianoche


----------

